# Hip pads that actually protect your hips



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Seems like a novel idea, I know. Ok so I've been looking around for some compression wear for the lowers that protect the side of your leg and hip. I found several companies that all had products looked relatively the same before settling on the closed cell foam Nike combat shorts (which are designed for football but "cover" the necessary areas) 








They are light and low profile and seemed to be perfect. The problem I'm discovering is the same as with a lot of other hip pads, it protects the lower half but the top of the hip does not get protected in most falls, the shorts don't go high up on the waist enough.

Took a spill at Webb onto some hard sandstone in a waterfall, and I can tell you that the top of my hip didn't get any love. 







(3 days and the bruise is just starting to show its ugly head lol)

Are there any shorts that actually go high enough to protect this area? I'm thinking of actually cutting off some padding from the bottom of the shorts and sewing it to the sides up above lol.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

How about something like this

http://t.*****sportinggoods.com/pro...6.70516396.4414019&categoryId=70571326&fg=Age

Schutt Adult Integrated Football Girdle


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, football girdles and pads protect the top of the hip, that big bone called the iliac crest. I never dirt bike without these partly-hard pads under my Bohn armored shorts:

Schutt Football Varsity Premium Slotted Hip Pads
http://football.epicsports.com/prod/11628/schutt-football-varsity-premium-slotted-hip-pads.html

All-Star Adult 3 Pocket Mesh Football Girdles 
http://football.epicsports.com/prod/21735/all-star-adult-3-pocket-mesh-football-girdles.html

Lot of protection for less than $20.

For MTB, I focus on knees, elbows, and head.


----------



## BobbyLight350z (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a hip replacement and did a ton a research on this. I ended up with knox shorts, really meant to wear underneath street bike leathers I believe, but work wonders. It has 2 separate pads on the hip that slide over one another so your hip is always protected. KNOX Defender Shorts V14


----------

